

WheresYourDuckBeen.com - A photo sharing community with a unique twist  - mixRead
http://mixreadblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/wheresyourduckbeencom-photo-sharing.html
WheresYourDuckBeen.com - is a photo sharing community with the unique twist in idea of rubber duck(s) being included in each and every photo uploaded by all members, this creates much more of a community feeling as members then have a common interest towards other members while seeing them follow the same trend and idea than themselves.
======
cheald
I read that as "WheresYourDickBeen" and briefly thought that someone had
cracked into the next-generation e-stalking scene.

Sadly, the actual product is a lot less scintillating.

